# Is this a common leak point? Brake line into caliber



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

I noticed my driver side caliber leaking where the SS brake line meets the caliber. Is this common? Im hoping that some of the paint corroded away and that if I take the line off, clean the caliber really good there I can salvage the situation.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Clean would help (and, is absolutely required, too.) And, the sealing surface absolutely must be 100% paint-free. 

One other thing: unless they just don't show in the picture.... it doesn't look like there are copper (AKA "crush") washers on that fitting. 
Banjo fittings are not self-sealing - they need a copper (or aluminum) washer on each side of the hose to seal the mating surfaces. And, these must be replaced every time the fitting is disassembled.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Clean would help (and, is absolutely required, too.) And, the sealing surface absolutely must be 100% paint-free.
> 
> One other thing: unless they just don't show in the picture.... it doesn't look like there are copper (AKA "crush") washers on that fitting.
> Banjo fittings are not self-sealing - they need a copper (or aluminum) washer on each side of the hose to seal the mating surfaces. And, these must be replaced every time the fitting is disassembled.


 Interesting, I dont think I have crush washers on either side. I'll swing by the dealer tonight and pick some up. Thx


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, crush washers are a must.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

judoGTI said:


> Interesting, I dont think I have crush washers on either side. I'll swing by the dealer tonight and pick some up. Thx


 :thumbup: 
Than yes its common :laugh:


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

No crush washers? Yeah, that'll do it. 

I've reused mine in a pinch and had no leaks, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

Yeah the crush washers definitely failed. One side only had 1 washer, and it was beat up bent and the obvious failure point. The other side had 2 but I replaced them as well. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------

